# Mystery Snail making bubbles.. why?



## Hollthulhu

So I Googled what the snail in our aquarium is doing.. and nothing came back with an answer. For the past week, since we took our betta out, it has been at the top of the tank making bubbles and mucus. It's not making an egg clutch.. these are definitely bubbles. When I take the lid of, you can see its little mouth moving and the bubbles coming out. It'll do this for a little while, drop down and go back to it later on. Our previous snail never did this.. so I'm just curious what it's doing or if we should be concerned at all!


----------



## TheAnimaLover

I have no idea but i'm guessing it's practice for egglaying


----------



## Perocore

Old-ish thread, but wanted to let you know this is normal. Ours do this quite frequently (and we have over 50). Sometimes it's to release air so that they can drop down. I do theorize that they could be yawning/expelling excess gaseous waste, but I'm not too sure about how most inverts do this.


----------

